# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > صالة الإستراحة >  >  قصــائد مختارة لفقيد الوطن الشاعر \ محمد الحسن سالم حميد ..

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


رحم الله فقيد الوطن الشاعر الفذ محمد الحسن سالم حميد واسكنه فسيح جناته مع الصديقين والشهداء وحسن اولائك رفيقا ..
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ..

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*هذه بعض من قصائد الفقيد عليه الرحمة .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نساعدك ياميدو في روائع حميد

لو كان بشيل في الموت 
ذرف دمعات أسى وحرقة وأسف
أو بالعلي الحال يعترف 
كان عند رسول الله وقف !

كلم بنيات الجرف  .. وكل المكاليم من طرف
هي الدنيا كلها كم حرف ؟
 لامن يطول فيها الاسف !

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*باغتنا ريح الفجعة ليل
 صادنا الذهول ..
 زي التكنو قبل دا
 ما فارقنا زول بعد الرسول
 واللاّ التقول أول قلوب في الدنيا
 يغشاها القدر بعدن تضيع منّو الدروب
 تنطمبج الساحات حريق
 يدغي الطريق المحتمل
 كل الفريق سوقر وراك
 يا جرحنا الكيف يندمل
 ما بار وراك شهد الغنا
 ونحل الحناجر ما همل
 صادر خلايا أبو الدبر
 صاقر حناياه نمل .. نمل
 وين ماشي ..
 يا نبض الرحيق
 سايب المشاعر ريق دقيق
 نهب المغنين التِفِل
 غنواتن الورطانة
 أو لوطانة في الريد المقق
 حُترب صفق .. في طين ذبل
 أوصاف على جسد الحبيبة
 بهق .. بهق
 تحت احتماله مرضرضة
 زي لعبة ما استهوت طفل
 وين داجي يا قمر الهنا
 الكرّمنا عند مغرب مرق
 سايب لياليك لي نجوم
 واقفات وجوم على فد رجِل
 وفرع الغُناء الميَّل هنا
 على مين وراكَ . . حيتِّكل

 والشيل تِقِلْ ؟
 قَدْر اليشيلو الشيلة في
 لكِن ظروفن هل تفي ؟
 تحتاج جماعة من الرجال
 الليها كنت براك تقل
 دارت قبيلة من الحبال
 الكان يقيله فرد حبل ...
 الخوف قلوبنا التشتهيك ..
 تنشك في ذاته وتنقفل
 من بعد ما اتوحدنا فيك
 ننفك قبائل وتنكتل
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يا أمّة ..
 فرسانك تموت
 مغدورة ..
 دائماً من قفا
 يا أمّة ..
 تقّابة .. وفا
 وخانة مشاعر مرهفة
 يا مدن شوارعه تستعيض ..
 بي أغنياتو
 عن النضال ..
 ضد الظروف المجحفة
 بعضاً على بعض الدروب
 قاشرابو .. موضة وقندفة
 لو تستعيد نفس أمنياتو
 عَلى الطريق
 مَافىِ الْعَوارضو توقفه
 يا كمبوهات بتّ الحلال
 بالطيبة والرحمة المحاننة
 مترفة
 يا الفارشين الأرصفة
 يا الحلمهن حلم الطيور
 عيشةً شريفة وأرغفة
 في بلد حِنيْنة ... موالفة
 يا المن أصابعين الوطن
 حتى القيامة ...ولا الزمن ..
 لا كُبَّة حامي بتنتفه
 يا كلكن في العاصفة
 دون عاطفة
 مَن كان ..
 بيسمع ...
 مصطفى ..
 صــــــــــنّه
 ووهج صوتو انطفى
 ومن كان بيسمع ..
 ما اصطفى ..
 حيْ ..
 بي قضيتو ..
 وبس ..
 كفى .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ومن بعد دا ولا يهِم
 المغنِّي مع قضيتو
 يقضوا ليلات القِسِم ؟
 كلما تنبح كلاب
 كلما اِنكشَّح عذاب
 كلما طفّح سِباب
 كلما عانى الجسم
 كلما غرّوهو سِم
 كلما كان المغني
 كما المعاتيه يبتسم
 على التجني كأنو جِنِّي
 سديد بصيرة وملتزم
 ويا ...
 المغني الما نِدِم
 يوجد غنوتو وينعدم
 خاتم المغنين الوفاء
 سي يا خَتِم ..
 سلِّم على الشهداء وكفى
 وإنجم من بعد السلام
 يا ال … مصطفى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يا بِت العرب 
 النوبية
 يا بت النوبة
 العربية
بي ريحة قهوة بجاوية
 أو شدر الصّحوة الزِّنجية
 ويا فردة نخوة  صعيدية
 دسيِّني من الزمن الفارغ .. 
 من ريح المتع الوكتية
 من شر  السّاحِقْ 
 والماحِقْ .. 
 بين دَبَش المدن المدعية
 والليل إتحكّر بيناته 
 كحّل بي دبشو  عويناته
 يا شمس الله  المسبية

 روّحت  اتنسّم أخبارِكْ .. 
 لا تشفَقْ
 قالو لي  نصيحي !!!
 وأنا عارفك 
 ممكونة  وصابرِة .. 
 لكن لي ناس إلاّ  تصيحي
 ... ... ...
 يا نور قاعِدْ بِكْ .. 
 قايم بِكْ
 شايلك مورودة  ومتوكِّلْ
 يا نورا على الله .. علينا
 والفرج القرّب .. وحايم بِكْ
 جواي مأساتك .. مغروسة .. 
 يا طفلة تفتش 
 في باكر 
 ما بينات  نخلة  وأبنوسة
 الجوع  العطش  الفَدْ واحدْ .. 
 الفقر  الضّارب زي سوسة
 الخوف  والحالة المنحوسة
 ويا بحر الحاصِلْ .. 
 لاكْ ناشِفْ .. 
 لا قلمي الفي إيدي عصا موسى

والشّارع صَانْ .. صَانْ الشارعْ
 جايل كايسلِكْ  يا نورا ..
 لا كُتْ متسوِّل لا صَايعْ
 .........
 لكن العكسر باغتني ..
 يا نحس الحلم الباختني
 يا عفن الأيدي المأجورة
 نوراي  الخطوة الجابتني 
 للمدن الصِّبحت مهجورة
 ... ... 
 يا ناسي بطاقتي عويناتا 
 البضهب عنِّك بيناتا
 ...
 تلمحني الفقراء ..وتلفحني
 في ليلها أغني معاناتا
 ...
 الفجر الكاذب يرْشَحْني
 ترشَعْ بي الواطة سماواتا
 ...
 شدرات السّافِل  تَنْتَحْني
 بالحاصل أعبِّي مساماتا
 ...
 الناس القُصّر تنصَحْني
 نتْكَاجَرْ أتوِّر نجماتا
 ...
 القمر الطّيب يفضَحْني
 تنبحني درادرك  وآهاتا
 ...
 وعلى كيفك سيفك يتحَكّمْ
 يا سوسي تكنّك ما بتعلمْ
 بي شتلة تقرِّبْ  تتكلّمْ
 يا حَال البتألم وساكِتْ
و يا حال السّاكِتْ وبتألّمْ
 ...
 يتفتّق جُرحَك  يوم نبرأ
 نتلمّى .. وقيدك ينحطّمْ
 وين عاتِبْ هارب من بُكرة
 وخطو التاريخ البتقدّمْ
 للزّمن الإنساني السِّدْرَة
 حا يوقِّف قولو وما ب يُرغَمْ
 المنفى في شرعو كما الهجرة
 والسِّجن متل  دار الأرْقَمْ
 ... ...
 والشّارع قارِنْ في الشّارعْ
 وأنا واحد من شعبِ مضارع
 سمِّيت ومشيت ما متراجع
 ستِّين أبدين ما متراجع
 رغماً  عن عَنَت الأيام
 والزّمن الَجهْجَاه الفاجِعْ
 ... ...
 بالنّفس النّازل والطالعْْ
 غنيتك 
 يا عشقي وتيهي
 يا بلداً 
 كم سمحِة وجيهي
 لو لِقَتْ النّاس البتدورا
 الأيدي التنفض كِنديكَا
 ترتاله ..  تكوس لها  في الجيهي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يا بِت العرب 
 النوبية
 يا بت النوبة
 العربية
بي ريحة قهوة بجاوية
 أو شدر الصّحوة الزِّنجية
 ويا فردة نخوة  صعيدية
 دسيِّني من الزمن الفارغ .. 
 من ريح المتع الوكتية
 من شر  السّاحِقْ 
 والماحِقْ .. 
 بين دَبَش المدن المدعية
 والليل إتحكّر بيناته 
 كحّل بي دبشو  عويناته
 يا شمس الله  المسبية

 روّحت  اتنسّم أخبارِكْ .. 
 لا تشفَقْ
 قالو لي  نصيحي !!!
 وأنا عارفك 
 ممكونة  وصابرِة .. 
 لكن لي ناس إلاّ  تصيحي
 ... ... ...
 يا نور قاعِدْ بِكْ .. 
 قايم بِكْ
 شايلك مورودة  ومتوكِّلْ
 يا نورا على الله .. علينا
 والفرج القرّب .. وحايم بِكْ
 جواي مأساتك .. مغروسة .. 
 يا طفلة تفتش 
 في باكر 
 ما بينات  نخلة  وأبنوسة
 الجوع  العطش  الفَدْ واحدْ .. 
 الفقر  الضّارب زي سوسة
 الخوف  والحالة المنحوسة
 ويا بحر الحاصِلْ .. 
 لاكْ ناشِفْ .. 
 لا قلمي الفي إيدي عصا موسى

والشّارع صَانْ .. صَانْ الشارعْ
 جايل كايسلِكْ  يا نورا ..
 لا كُتْ متسوِّل لا صَايعْ
 .........
 لكن العكسر باغتني ..
 يا نحس الحلم الباختني
 يا عفن الأيدي المأجورة
 نوراي  الخطوة الجابتني 
 للمدن الصِّبحت مهجورة
 ... ... 
 يا ناسي بطاقتي عويناتا 
 البضهب عنِّك بيناتا
 ...
 تلمحني الفقراء ..وتلفحني
 في ليلها أغني معاناتا
 ...
 الفجر الكاذب يرْشَحْني
 ترشَعْ بي الواطة سماواتا
 ...
 شدرات السّافِل  تَنْتَحْني
 بالحاصل أعبِّي مساماتا
 ...
 الناس القُصّر تنصَحْني
 نتْكَاجَرْ أتوِّر نجماتا
 ...
 القمر الطّيب يفضَحْني
 تنبحني درادرك  وآهاتا
 ...
 وعلى كيفك سيفك يتحَكّمْ
 يا سوسي تكنّك ما بتعلمْ
 بي شتلة تقرِّبْ  تتكلّمْ
 يا حَال البتألم وساكِتْ
و يا حال السّاكِتْ وبتألّمْ
 ...
 يتفتّق جُرحَك  يوم نبرأ
 نتلمّى .. وقيدك ينحطّمْ
 وين عاتِبْ هارب من بُكرة
 وخطو التاريخ البتقدّمْ
 للزّمن الإنساني السِّدْرَة
 حا يوقِّف قولو وما ب يُرغَمْ
 المنفى في شرعو كما الهجرة
 والسِّجن متل  دار الأرْقَمْ
 ... ...
 والشّارع قارِنْ في الشّارعْ
 وأنا واحد من شعبِ مضارع
 سمِّيت ومشيت ما متراجع
 ستِّين أبدين ما متراجع
 رغماً  عن عَنَت الأيام
 والزّمن الَجهْجَاه الفاجِعْ
 ... ...
 بالنّفس النّازل والطالعْْ
 غنيتك 
 يا عشقي وتيهي
 يا بلداً 
 كم سمحِة وجيهي
 لو لِقَتْ النّاس البتدورا
 الأيدي التنفض كِنديكَا
 ترتاله ..  تكوس لها  في الجيهي


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تكملتها

شم البنزين
 الجن .. الطين
 برد الأحراش
 حر الزنازين
 من يسقط وعاش
 أضرُب بي إيديْ
 قرَّبت أطير

 في الوضع الكير
 تبَّنتَ عضاي
 حين شفت الريح
 ينتق في دلق
 من لكدة جير
 ما احترتَ كتير
 الرب فزّاع
 يا الفطْن القاع
 شرَّطت هدومي
 وتمَّ الباع
 برطع .. برطاع
 صدِّيت البير
 أمسك .. يا ..
 يوسف ... هاك أمسك
 يوسف سامعني .. وماب يمسك
 طمِّني عليك
 لو ماك مارق
 أمرق حسَّك
 يوسف قول خير
 أربط نصَّك ..
 وأمسك في الحبلِ
 وما تنتق ..
 يا انقطع الحبلِ
 ويا إنشقلَبفي الفيها معاك

 لاحظ يا يوسف
 إنِّي ضعيف
 والحبلِ أضعف
 من حيل موقف
 سيل ريق الفِقَر العربية
 قدّام اللقمة الغربية
 خلِّيك حريف ..
 بالذات أحرف
 من عِرق الغضبة الشعبية
 الهبَّة النار المطرية ...
 كل إيد في جدار
 شمشِم وإتحسس بأقدامك كل الأجحار
 ما عِدم الجب قبل إعدامك
 من عكن أحجار ..
 الحفر الجب زول قدّامك
 مو قبيلة فار ..؟
 ولابدَّ أكيد ساعة تمَّ
 لابدَّ طلع من دربٍ ما
 تبِّن بي إيديك كوس الجحّار ...
 لابُدْ .. لابُدْ
 يوسف سامعني
 ومابي يرُدْ

 يا سيِّد ..
 حرِّ الشمش شديد
 وأنا بين حجرين
 واقف ويحيد
 نازف ... حفيان
 رادف غلبين
 وراجف ...عريان ...
 سايف ...
 عطشان ...
 وآبار الأرض العربية
 آباره جميعِن ..
 قد قطَّن
 والنهر جريح ..
 وبعيد جداً
 ده درب مقطوع ..
 حداً .. حداً
 بي فوقو قوافل ما عدّن
 من صلبِ يسوع
 الإنعرْبَن ..
 حِرْدَن .. وصدَّنْ
 من عهد محمد
 ما جابن
 جيهاتو الأربعة
 ما ودَّن ..؟
 من عهد صلاح الدين
 وجمال ..
 كل الينابيع طينن قطَّن
 والغيم الزنجي دقس لندن
 والمطر العربي مشى أمريكا
 وبأمريكا .. إنجنس .. وإستوطن
 القال يتمدين
 جا مديَّن
 والكان إنديَّن
 جا مطيَّن ؟!
 أأطلع عينيكَ توريكا

 وين وصِل الحال الإنقطع
 مع إنك يكفيك الفيكَ
 أمريكا..
 وأنصاص أمريكا
 مارشات الناتو
 مزازيكا
 البوسنة
 الهرسك
 وصربيكَا
 الله يرضاكَ ويرضيك
 يا يوسف أخوي
 أطلع .. نطلع
 يا يوسف هوي
 ما عاد يسمع

 أنا حافي وساحت كرعيّا
 فوق زفتِ الأرض العربية
 عسمت كلماتي مع الرقبة
 وداخت يا ساكت عينيّا
 شاخت أيامي الشمسية
 وباخت أحلامي القمرية
 أطلع .. ياخي أطلع ..
 ياخي أطلع
 لا إنعلق يوسف في حبلي
 لا إنفكَّ الصبرِ من إيديّا
 يا
 يوسف
 يوسف
 يا
 يوسف .....
 يؤسفني 
يوسف
ما ردَّ عليّا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتو وطن في الكون الواسع 
دون عينيك راح يبقي وطن 
وياتو سكن في الدنيا الغنوة 
دون عينيك راح يبقي سكن 
ياتو شمس راح تشرق تطلع 
لو عينيك بادمعة بكن 
وقام منديلك.....غازل خدك 
غطي عيونك....غصبا عنك 
هاج منديلك..اغمي عليهو..وقع من ايدك 
ومن الدهشة الفيهو رطن 
ياتو وطن؟؟ 
تعرفي ناس عنتر حبو؟ 
وليلي وقيس ضاقوها محن ؟ 
اصل القصة عيونك انتي 
كانت نجمة تضوي سماهم 
وكانت كل كلمات الالفة مسطرة فيها 
كان عاشقين السما والنجمة 
عبدو النجمة لانك انتي وانو السما في ذاتا ملابسك 
كيرت بيهم احلام حبك 
وقام رسموك في كل قصيدة 
عيون بتحدد نوع القصة 
وقصة تعبر عن تحديدك 
كرسي وكنبة ورحلة طلبة 
يزورو النيل والموية العزبة 
يلاقو النيل كان دمعك انتي 
واصل الرحلة.......... 
دهشة وخلعة يوم عينيك بالدمعة بكن 
وقام كنديلك.....غازل خدك 
غطي عيونك.....غصبا عنك 
هاج منديلك......اغمي عليهو 
ومن الدهشة الفيهو رطن 
قريش يوم عبدت الله حجار 
كان فاقدين لي حنك وعطفك 
عبدو اللات والعزة وغيرن 
حج وطواف تقديس ووهن 
انا سويتك نفس القصة 
احلي يمين من احلي وثن 
قلت اذوب في حبك راهب 
واعبد الله الرسمك جوة 
واقفل بعدك محراب حبك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





الهباب لى غلب اخواتو الفراح عوان الحلة 

الفدار لليل ظلماتو آ نجمات شقيش قولنلى ما لاقاك طالع متدلـــــى
المطعوم من طيبة امتو كالفجاج الند نباتو

... موج البحر الاحمر هوشتو وعرق العرق اللاوى ثباتو
جانا الشدر الاخدر منو نار الشدر الاخدر جاتــــو

راح شقيش ابقولاً واحد ليش ما يرجع من غرباتو

طول طول ما طل علينا وقاطع مننا جواباتـــــو

الغابات جات تنشد منو والعربان راجيين جياتو

اديناهم عرقو وعلقو و صورتو يقلب فى كتباتو
ضل رشاشو ركيزة زولو ساعة سلمو ويوم حوباتو 
سن طوريتو و لون ابرولو وحس طمبورو البى نغماتو
لهلب عشق الناس الفقراء وبرد جوفن يا غنواتو

يا غنواتو الدخلت فينا تمرق فينا على جناتــــــــــو

الف شليل يا نورة يفوتو شان ما يجيك شليلك ذاتـــــــــــو
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحل حميد

وبكى المطر والغمام وحزنت البوادي والصحاري وذبلت الازهار والورود
كيف لا وحبيبها غاب عن الافق وتمدد في باطن الارض يرويها بنفس عشقه الجارف لها
لك الله يابلدي كل يوم ورقة مبدعة تسقط وتتهاوى من على ظهرك


اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واجعل الجنة مثواه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يا شدو عصفورنا البسيط 
 كل الخلوق إتوكتك 
 إن ما بتبيت فوق السبيط 
 طول مسافة ركتك 
 ما خوفك صياد غتيت 
 لا الريح قدر يوم سكتك 
 عذرا ... إذا حال الوطن 
 بالجاتو ذات ليل بكتك 
 بإيدينا سايقين الزمان 
 ماسكين خيوطو الفكتك 
 يا زول يا صاح في زمن غلط 
 تنزف في دمك يوم في يوم 
 لا انصر وشك لا عبس 
 أيش يعنى لو سالن نقط 
 من كل عابر نقطة بس 
 يصبح شرايين الزمن 
 تبقى الشوارع أوردة 
 وجسد البلد عافية عريس 
 زينة عروس ... والنيل رحط..!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سوقني معاك يالحمام

سوقني محل ما الحبيبة
قريبة تراعي الغرام
غريبة الأشواق حبيبة
يجيبا منام في منام
... ...
سوقني محل ما المحنة
وأيادي تقطّر سلام
سماحة الحياة فوق أهلنا
وبلادي تقرقر وئام
... ...
غلابه وأمان مو الطيابة
ضكارى بصارى وكرام
حباب الحبان في بابه
وتدخلوا عليّ الحرام

فقارى ولكن غنايا
غنايا بهذا الغمام
بهذا النيل كم تغايا
وتيرابا نرميهو قام
... ...
إرادة القمره البتقدر
براها تضوي الضلام
شعاع شمشاً ياما خدّر
وإذا يبَّس لا يُلام
... ...
فيابا خرابا الحرابة
وخرابة فكر سوسي سام
خرابة الكل نفسو تأبى
عقابه .. تلِم عم سام
... ...
ولِيد مخلوق للقرايي
خزين مدخور للجِسام
تتمر نيتو التخايي
إلاما مذهلل إلام

درب من دم ماب يودي
حرِب سُبّه .. حرب حرام
تشيل وتشيل مابيِ تدِّي
عُقب آخرتا إنهزام
... ...
بطانة الشيطان قديمِة
وبعد دا منو العرشو دام
إذا الإنسان ما ليهُ قيمِة
علي إيش خلَّفُو سام وحام
... ...
تعالوا الدم ما هو مويةِ
ولا ها ترايي المسام
خباري بحمر في اخويا
وطراوة الخوة إبتسام
... ...
تعالوا نحانن بعضنا
نخل قلبو على التُمام
نبضنا يشهل أرضنا
وأرضنا تجِم العضام
... ...
تعالوا بدل نبني ساتر
نخيب ظن الصدام
نطَّيب للعازه خاطر
نقوم لأطفاله سام
... ...
أخير كرّاكةً بتفتح
حفير وتراقد الركام
أم الدبابة البتكشح
شخير الموت الزؤام
... ...
تعال لي غابتك يا خيرا
تعال لها يا أسده الهمام
بدل دوشكة يغني طيره
محل قنبلة عش نعام
... ...
بلد صمَّي وشعب واحد
عصية على الإنقسام
أبيه وبكراها واعد
صبية ومشهاده تام
... ...
بساطا أحمدي كم يشيلنا
وتشهِّلنا على الدوام
نَقِل لينا تقوِّي حيلنا
ودليلنا تمام التمام
... ...
نلقّم سقف المتاهة
نجم هدّاي في الضلام
ونطعِّم حرف النزاهة
لإيئلافك يا حمام
ديموقراطية وأمان
سوا .. سوا عالين مقام
مواريثنا المن زمان
محصَّنة في أروع نظام
... ...
بريدك يا زول بريدك
بعشقك حتّى الهيام
أريحيتك عد تزيدك
مهابة وليك القيام
... ...
عهدي معاك يا حمام
حبِيْب الرُسل الكرام
رسول الأمراء العظام
عصامي على ما يرام
... ...
ماب تهدِل في خنادق
ولا ب تقدِل فوق حطام
ولا ب تنزل في فنادق
وسطنا مراعيك قُدام
... ...
فيا ملدوغ من أديس
معوَّق في كوكدام
تعال عمِّر فينا ميس
كفانا طشيش الكلام
جناحيك جنوب شمال
وأمش طوِّف يا حمام
محِل غصن العزّة مال
عليك وعليهُو السلام
حكيم الطير يا مهبِّر
شُراكة القَتَلة اللئام
متين بإسم الحق تكبِّر
وبالرحمة تصلِّي إمام
... ...
فلاحة العالم تعمر
محبّة مودة ووئام
تشمِّر ساعد السلام
... ...
سوقني زمن كُلُّو عافي
نتاجو عِلم خيرو عام
بري آيمة من المنافي
وطن وافي على الدوام
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أرضا سلاح 

أرضا سلاح
 ترحل هموم
 تنصان دموم
 والبال يرتاح

أرضا سلاح

وينفتح باب الصلاح
 ينفرج هم القلوب
 تتندى بالأمل المباح

ارضا سلاح

يطلع فجر صبح الغلابة
 تتمارى ازمان الصحابة
 وتلوح بيارك طال طلابة

ارضا سلاح

ايدك معاي
 قرب تعال بي جنبي جاي
 أمسك معاي نبني المهدم
 ونذيل ربوب هما مردم
 سرني متين نحن ننتظر الصباح
 يات يوم نقوم فجر الصباح
 نسمع منادي القول يقول
 ارضا سلاح
 ارضا سلاح
 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*آآه يا غبش

آه يا غُبُشْ .. ما عندي ليكم غير نغيم ..
برجوه ينفُض لي غبار زمن القسا الكتّاح
يهِزْ عرجون نخل صبر الغلابة الطالْ يحِتْ يخرِتْ 
تباريح الأسى الممدودة فوق نور الدُّغُشْ
يا نورا آه ..
يحرَد كنائسنا المسيح .. يعرش مدارسنا الصّدى 
ييبس .. يباس حلق العصافير الوديعة من البُكَا
يندَرْدَرْ الصّوت البعيدْ .. أسيان يصُد من دون صدى
ينكَفْرَنْ الفجر الصّبوح .. يحمي الزهيرات الندى
تختا الدراويش الضّريحْ .. يسكن خلاوينا الجنون .. يهجر جوامعنا الإله
يا نورا آه ...
تطرح غيوم الشوق تئِنْ .. تشرَقْ تموت
خيل كلمة الحق التّناهِدْ في الشِّفاه
تعقِر بسيمة الصِّحْ مع لوبي الجّروفْ
تغرِزْ ضريعات الحروفْ
ينشف مُرَاح الأمسيات .. تتمطّق الأرضة المروق والأغنياتْ
اللّي الشّروق .. والأرض والحب والمطر تضْهَب تتوه 
وكتين يضيع عرق الجِّباه الشُّم .. شمار في مرقة
آه يا نورا آه .. من دّرْبِكْ التّور نَفَس خيل الصّبُر ..
فَتّر خطاوي الشّوق وراه
يا نورا آه ..
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مشكورين يا حلوين علي سرد هذه الاعمال الرائعة 

*

----------


## الدلميت

*آآآآآه يا غبش آآآآآه يا وجع
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*شكرا الحبيب كسلاوى وامبارح الشبكة حلفت كان تساعدنى ..
على العموم سوف اقوم بانزال بقية القصائد والاشعار ..

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*رسائل ست الدار بت احمد جابر للزين ود حامد (تلغرافات)

محمد الحسن حسن سالم (حميد)

(جواب أول)

باسم الحاضر والمستقبل
ست الدار بت أحمد قالت :
ليك يا الزين ود حامد شوقنا
أما بعد ،
المبعوتة المنك .. وصلت
ورُح فكيت الطلب الفوقنا
باقي الدين يا الزين خلصتو
قدر الفاضل .. مصروف راشد والتومات
والجايات من جاي .. لا جاي
زي ما قت لك قبال ده 
شهر إتنين حا نطهر راشد
شهر إتنين المدرسة تأجز
الله يبعد العارضي تجينا
وراشد حالف ما يطهر
إلا أبوهو وعمتو تحضر
وإلا يجيبو الغنايين
شان الشوق بت سرنا ترقص
قلنا نجيب المداحين
طنطن .. أنا جاي من الحج
وعارف راشد لما يطنطن
كل الدنيا الفيي تطنطن
غايتو بشر .. بس ربو يهون
ما كلمتك بالتومات
أول البارح جني يرطنن
قالن نحنا الخواجات
بسم الله .. مرق حصلت
لقيت لك جعفر زارد البيت بالخواجات
يبقى حداشر وخواجية
ناس البلد الكسرو عليهن
صدو يقلبو في إيديهن
عدمانين من إسم حكيم
ولا خبيراً للمشروع
علماء آثار .. فضلت في آثار
ما خموها الجونا قبلكن .. شن خلولنا بلا حجار
الله يصرف الخواجات
بينات جعفر والمحجوب .. والمحجوب والخواجات
طقت حجي .. العمدة طفاها
باقي الناس الجات للفرجي ..
قنبو قيلو شبعو لحوم .. والخواجة يصور ساكت
ستة خرفن وتيس ما كفن
ستة خرفن في فد يوم
المعدوم أشكال وألوان
أي خدار في اليوم داك في
كملن رف كمين دكان
أول كفو الخواجات
بعدو العمدة وصمد الساقية
ناس المجلس والمشروع
بعدو الطلبة وباقي الناس
حتى الشفع والحروم
ستة خرفن وتيس إنصفن
ستة خرفن في فد يوم
جات من صالح بت كلتوم
تسكت تخبز طول اليوم
لمن حرقت الدولاب
قنبت المسكينة تدعي
الله يصرف الخواجات
غاية الليلة السقا يشولق
واطات الله دي ست رشاها
ما في غنوتاً ما غناها
ما في مدحتاً ما سواها
حمارو صبح لحق أمات طه
سب الدين والأمريكان
جنس بدع
زولك ده يحير
عند الجد كان أده ينقنق
عند الفارغة يشيل ويبعزق
إذكرت كلامك ليا .. 
إنو في ناس لاعبين بالدين
وناس لاعبابا الأمريكان
الله يصرف الأمريكان
الله يصرف الصرفيكان
ما خلوني نشدتك منك
كيفن حالك والخرتوم
كيف المصنع والعمال
حالم لسع نفس الحال ؟
وما رقوك سووك باشكاتب ؟
يورينا الله زيادة الراتب
كيف الناس والحالة عموم ؟
والعزابة الكحيانين
سيد البيت عل ما زكاكم
لسع تقعو تقومو براكم ؟
قلبي معاكم
ربي يخدر عود ضرعاتكم
بالي معاك يا الزين ود حامد
بالي هناك والشوق الشوق
خلى شدير الجوف محروق
راجي مطيرة الزين ود حامد
نحنا نصاحاً زي واطاتنا
نحنا نصاح إلا القراص والتجار والحاصل البحصل كل صباح
شتلاتك قبضن
الحملان كبرن بلحيل
العضمين الروكة إنزرعن
اوعك تشفق من تالانا 
ولا نبقالك مشغولية
زيك واحد مستورين وما ناسين المسئولية
هي يا الزين زغرد
بت ام زين جابت لها بت
ستة أولاد حتان البت
المحجوب ينشد من خبرك
شافعو محسب من يومين
التومات طيبات ونصاح
إلا غباش بلحيل آ الزين
راشد كرر .. شهر اتنين كان ما جيت أنا ما بطهر
الله يبعد العارضي تعال
كان فد دور يدوك يا تعال
كان بالخصم إن شاء الله تعال
وما تتوصى .. وداعة الله
أوعى البشغل والعربات والحيكومة السمها فاير

أم أولادك ست الدار بت أحمد جابر

ست الدار بت أحمد كيفك
جاني جوابك مفتوح شارع
جاني جوابك وانا بتذكر في ناس راشد والتومات
في الشتلات والحالة عموم
ناس حلتنا التحت .. الفوق
الليهم الله وعيشة السوق
جاني جوابك وانا بتصور 
في المشروع وعمايل جعفر
ولما بكيت .. يا ست الدار
أيوة بكيت .. يا ست الدار
لما قريت علماء آثار
علماء إيه يا بت الناس
سواح إيه .. ما عندك راس
ست الدار تتوهدبي ليه
ديلا جماعة السي آي إيه
تعرفي إيه السي آي إيه ؟؟
امريكان في كل مكان
ديل مالين الدنيا ملي
ديل قالين الخلق قلي
باسم الدين والأمريكان أي عوج مبدي ومختوم
صوتنا هناك وهنا مكتوم
ومافي فرق في الوقت الراهن بين واشنطن والخرطوم
أنا مأزوم .. مأزوم .. مأزوم
يا خرطوم وينك وينك
يا خرطوم شن شبّ وقلبك وسلبك
حلبك ؟ زنجك ؟ بجتك ؟ نوبتك ؟ عربك ؟
أنا مأزوم .. مأزوم .. مأزوم
يا خرطوم أزمني الصلبك فوق الطلحة الأمريكية
يا خرطوم .. أوه خرطوم .. أوه واشنطوم
طن .. لفتك فجراً يقطع رحطك
ست الدار سامعاني يا اخيتي ومرتي وامي وأم الكل
أنا بندهلك من شارع الله .. فوقي هجير والتحتي بقل
سبي معايا الشردو راجلك .. والحرمونا شوية الضل
سبي الحالة العالة علينا .. حتى احكيلك بالتفصيل
حاصل الحاصل يا بت أحمد
جاني وفد في المصنع زاير .. وكان الوفد ده أمريكاني
لفّ وفات اليوم التاني
جانا مدير المصنع فاير
وشو حمار العمدة العاير
نف المصنع فيهو خساير
وقالوا يخفضوا مئتين عامل
مئتي عامل في فد مرة
مائتين عامل .. مائتين عامل
يبقوا هوامل .. يبقوا هوامل ؟؟
ما يهموش .. الهم المصنع
تفّ قراروا وفات في حالو
مسئولين ونقابيين مافي العارض واللا اترجى
العمال من سمعوا احتجوا ... سيرو موكب صامد وصامت
إتضامنا معاهم سرنا ..
أب عرام دور عربيتو .. العربية الامريكية
زنقح خلا الموكب ثابت
احتجينا مع الإحتجو
إتكلمنا كلام موضوعي
قلنا المصنع حق الدولة .. والعمال أصحاب الحق
هي اللي تقرر والتتولى
هي البتحدد سير المصنع
إيد العامل هي العاد تنتج
ما المكنات الأمريكية
زيت العامل ياهو البطلع .. مو المكنات الأمريكية
ودرن الأيدي العمالية 
أنضف من لسنات الفجرة
ودين الدقن الشيطانية
ومن كرفتة البنك الدولي .. وكل وجوه الراسمالية
وأشرف من ..............
داك الحين المصنع هاج
جات عربات اللات بوليس .. فضوا العالم بالكرباج
والبمبان الأمريكاني
شرقت شمس اليوم التاني
كنا حداشر ونوباوية
متهمنا بالتخريب والتحريض والشيوعية
البوليس صاقع شيوعية 
وفاكر نفسو بنبذ فينا
هي آ بوليس أمك مسكينة
البوليس عمدني شيوعي
التحقيق طلعني مدان
التحقيق طبعاً تحقيقهم أو تحقيق الأمريكان
اسبوعين عشناهم جوه
اسبوعين زادننا قوة
ست الدار ما تشفقي خالص
ست الدار أنا ياني الزين
ست الدار سامعاني كويس ؟
كل الهم ما يغشى الغم بيتنا وراشد والتومات
وكل الناس الحالهم شاهد
ست الدار الشوق الواحد
لي حلتنا وليكم ليكم
وللإشراق في عينيكم
وكل الناس الزولهم صامد
شوق وسلام .
الزين ود حامد
ردي سريع .. باليد .. باليد
في دورين موعود بي شغلة
لمت لمت .. كان ما لمت أنا جاييكم وما ندمان

(بعد الحاصل والإتحصل ست الدار بت أحمد تكتب) :
زيني الزين .. أب حالاً زين
جاني جوابك .. يا المبروك
وسابني أشوف الدنيا كويس
وأعرف غلط الصاح مظبوط
سابني أميز .. وأقدر أفرز .. أرجع أميز
فرحانابك يا أحزان 
فرح النار بي لوح الزان
مبسوطابك يا المبسوط
ما هزاني مصيرك
قدر ما هزوني الميتين عامل
ميتين عامل في فد مرة
ميتين اسرة تروح وين
في الأيام النجسة المرة
ميتين عامل؟؟
والله مهازل
والله عمايل
يا أوغاد .. وينا نقابة السجم الشوم
وين عمال السكة رماد
وين الطلبة ووين الوين
بعتو شفيعكم يا عمال
بعتو وجيعكم للراسمال
وشن راجين يا تعسا الحال
هاكم دي ..
والله مهازل
ميتين عامل ؟
والله عمايل
عامل ساكن في آخر الدنيا
وصل المصنع بآخر بنية
ينتج كيف؟ شغال بي فونيا؟
عامل ينتج عشرين حتة
تلحقو منها قيمة إتنين
ستة بغطوا المنصرفات
سبعة.. تمانية .. تسعة بغطوا
أدها تسعة المنصرفات
كل الفايض ..بدخل وين؟
قولوا البفضل بمشي لي مين؟
وبرضو خساير؟
والله مهازل
يا مضغوط .. خفض ميزك حبة تين
تنك القعدة تلاتة خطوط
خفف مرتك توب مضغوط
من التمسحبو كبابي الصين
خفض عمرك يا ابن الفانية
وبي نظارتك واجه ثانية
ثانية عيون الشغالين
ثانية وبس
والله مهازل
ميتين عامل ؟
ميتين بيت ؟
ميتين اسرة بلا راس خيط؟
ميتين اسرة ملوها جراح
ميتين اسرة حا تولد صاح
وليكم يوم يا أولاد الهرمة
ليه يا الزين بتوصي عليّ
وانا بت احمد ست الدار
ام اولادك وهم صغار .. ام اولادك وهم كبار
وياك الزين ود حامد داك
كان متوظف .. ياكا الزين
كان متوقف .. ياكا الزين
ليش يا الدخري توصي عليا
اسبوعين قضيتن جوه
يبقى غصب .. زادنك قوة
ليش يا الزين بتوصي عليا
ليش يا الدخري توصي عليا
وعارف ام راشد والتومات .. مرتاً دغري وغلباوية
آه يا الزين .. لو كنت معاكم .. كنت بقيت النوباوية
ما تهتم يا الزين بالحاصل
واصل سعيك .. واصل واصل
واصل سيرك
كان ما كنت الزين ود حامد كان حا يكونك واحد غيرك
في فضاء فالك يا إنسان
نسمة تقولك في الإمكان
أبدع واحسن من ما كان
ياتو مطرتاً سوت شو .. فرقو غيما الأمريكان
ياتو رصاص ما عقبو خلاص 
ياتو سجن يا الزين ود حامد
ياتو محن تمحى الإحساس
لما يكون في الساس والرأس
ياتو وطن يا الزين ود حامد
ياتو زمن دام للأنجاس
طه ترابلتو راحو الديش
غزّا بكانا اتنين رطانة
صاقع كلو من اسماعين
هو الفسر لهن الشغلانة
ويا اسماعين
ما كان الديش شقّ مسيمعك بالجبخانة
لو المجلس قبل اوراقك .. أو في الثانوي لقيت لك خانة
لكن قدرك يا إنسان .. بلداً هاص هيصة جبانة
طالو الناس التريانين .. ضلو الله الما ضلانا
أخّدو نورة الحاج بالدق
باكر دور ما خشّ عليها
خاتي اللوم قطع التمرات الفوق راس بيتو
الخلفاء شكوهو وما لقو حق
المحجوب إتلقى اخبارك وقال جاييك في أول بص
البرسيم طهرنا البارح
نعجة راشد صبحت والدة
الحيضان سقناهن لوبي
التومات طيبات ونصاح
راشد طيب
وانا طيبين
كل الناس يا الزين طيبين
ينشدو منك في الأفراح
وفي الأتراح .. الزين الزين
ما تشغل بالك
بس يا الزين كان درت مشورتي
اصلو كتالك ياهو كتالك
تجي مندلي
الواطة تراها
وبي جاي جاي .. بندبر حالك
ما الحيكومة الضاقت دمك
عينا محل قبلت قبالك
شورتك عندك
عندك شورتك
والببقالك .. الببقالك
التمرات بعناها آ الزين
خفنا السوس ونزالة السوق
مبعوتالك عشرة جنيه
والأشواق من هنا لا عندك
ست الدار أحمد جابر
تلغرافات :
تلغرفين في وقت واحد :
نوري . السوق .. ست الدار بت أحمد جابر
المحجوب في قطر اليوم
عفش الزين
النوباوية
الخرطوم .. الخرطوم بحري .. كشك الشعلة .. الزين ود حامد
راشد راقد والواطة جعفر طالق فيها بهايمو
ست الدار بت احمد جابر
نوري السوق المحجوب ود أحمد جابر
كتب الزين .. كل الاوراق .. راشد كيف
النوباوية
الخرطوم .. الخرطوم بحري .. كشك الشعلة
النوباوية
أنا في السكة وست الدار
راشد ود الزين ود حامد
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الجابرية

فجأة يدوى مكّبر صوت 
قال الريس ماربى فوقنا 
كان ضحوية وكنا نسند فى المحروت 
إن شغلتنا بلا ماروقنا 
فكّينالو حبل واسوقنا 
وإنماسكنا يطمّن روقنا 
قمنا جميع الحلة مرقنا..البيشوفنا يقول واشوقنا 
كان ضحوية وكان عين شمش الله قوية 
وكان الريس فى عربية..واقف طولو تحت شمشية 
هللنالو وهلجنالو..ولوحنالن بالطورية 
فرّ عبايتو وهز عصايتو 
وهزّو بنادقن الضابطية 
صفقنالن صفقة قوية 
زغردنالن وهدّن عندنا خمسة دقائق 
قدمنالو كتاب الله..درقة وسيف..تبروقة هدية 
قفة تمودة و فاس دهبية 
وكنا قبيل بيّتنا النية 
وبين بنتين علينا اليافطة 
اليافطة ام زيق الدمورية 
وانعبينا هتافاً واحد 
الجابرية تحي الثورة..دايرين بوسطة ومدرسة وسطى
والشفخانة وسوق منضبطة 
روح باسم قام خاطبنا بنهج الثورة الصارم وحازم 
امّن لازم من شفخانة والتعمير بالعون الذاتى 
الا البوستة دى ينظر فيها..اما السوق ....السوق منضبطة 
وبالتاكيد للتجار الاسعار واضحة 
للمستهلك باينة وواضحة..وإن جاملتوهن تبقى الغلطة 
إنكفينا رفعنا ايدينا وهزيناهن بالتاييد 
لاتفريط فى قوت الشعب..الجابرية ضراع الثورة..بالانتاج حنبنى بلدنا
وكانو فى جيهه ونحن فى جيهه 
هم اتهبهبو بالكابات..وماهمانا الصيف وعرقنا 
فات الريس وانفرقنا 
كلنا ننضم وما صدقنا 
بالجابرية تجيها البوسطة 
الشفخانةومدرسة وسطى 
قلنا ياريت لو زارنا فطور 
واحزمنا ضبحنا التور 
كان أ قلا ضمنا النور 
كنا بننضم بايدينا دة احسن ريس مّر علينا 
من الله خلقنا وش فنا خلقنا دة اول ريس ذاتو يجينا 
وكونه يجينا يقنب بينا يشوف البينا كفاية علينا 
الجابرية يجوكى الحكماء 
الجابرية تواصلى البرة 
الجابرية ولادك تقرا 
نمشى الليلة نصاقر الرادى 
نمشى الليلة نحضر النشرة 
كنا نرجّع فى كلماتو  
*****************
إلا فى ستة من الجابرية قالو تعبكم خارم بارم 
يذهب حاكم خلف الحاكم 
والجابرية تظل فى حالا..حلة حياتها تسر الظالم 
صدفة تموت ونحيا اطفالا 
لا جلكوز لا تقرا رسالة 
لا راح يطلع منها عالم 
مابنصفكن الاّ ضراعكن عبّو ضراعكن يارجالة 
وخلو بصركم دغرى وسالم 
حكم العسكر ما بنشكر 
كلة درادر كلو مظالم 
ماهو قدركم تحيو همالة 
مقصودين والقاصد فاهم 
وقاطعناهن حاربناهن 
تمينا البينا شتايم 
حالتن احسن ناس فى الحلة 
ايدا نزيهه..عقولا نبيهه 
وقلنا يفرزو قلنا فواهم 
يطلعو فالصو وقطاع رحمة 
عينة شماتة وخارم بارم 
ونحن القصًًر واثقين فيها 
وقطعناها معاهم جملة وقاطعناهم 
وصارو فى جيهه ونحن فى جيهه 
مرً اليوم الشهر الحول 
والجابرية بلد فى حالا 
قواسى شيوخا مآسى اطفالا 
عذابات ناسا حلة تعافر ومقطوع راسا 
من القراصة لى قراصا حلة تعافر ومقطوع راسا 
عشرين كيلو من الجابرية صبية تساسق بى كراسا 
الجابرية عذابك فينا لاكى قرية ولاكى مدينة 
وفد فى وفد يقوم ويجينا 
عايزة دراسة واجراءات 
عون امريكى قرض المانى وحاحاءات 
وحد ما نشوف مسعولين مسعولين او خواجات 
نجرىنلم قدحاتنا عليها ترطن ترجع زى ما جات 
الشفخانة وعايزة دراسة 
ومدرسة وسطى واجراءات 
لما الطوحة طالت بينا اتذكرنا العون الذاتى 
اتحزمنا وقلنا برانا نبنى نقوم للشفخانة 
طوبة فى طوبة وقومناها 
ويوما التمت جات السلطة عربى وعجمى ومرة رطانة 
الشفخانة دة ماهو بكانا 
هاك يا تلتلة هاك يا ورطة 
وغصبا عنك ياالجابرية غصبا عنك يا احوالا 
وحمياتا وموت اطفالا 
وعمرة عينكم يا رجالة 
قوة انشكت بينا النقطة 
وفى الجابرية تحوم الشرطة 
هووا كلاب الحلة وصنوا 
ومن يوم داك ما شفنا الستة 
وفد الحلة السافر جانا 
قال اتاكد شاف الخرطة 
ونحن بدل نبنى الشفخانة انسرعنا بنينا النقطة 
الشفخانة دة ماهو بكانا 
وكانت غلطة انقلبت ورطة 
اتفاهمتو مع المسعول؟؟؟؟ 
انفاهمنا مع المسعول 
وقال حيقوم للشفخانة او يدفع لنا حق الطين 
مع انو النقطة وقت بنيانا قومتوها بدون زنزانة 
فى تقديرنا كلام معقول 
كونو يقوم للشفخانة 
حاجة تضحك محرقة هانة 
انتو تقيفو مع المسعول واللا كنتو تقيفو معانا؟؟ 
وقلنا وخفنا نصد الجاى خفنا نفشل باقى الخطة 
فضلت جاى هى فضلت خطة 
واتفرقنا على الجابرية واتعلقنا تجينا البوسطة 
ومدرسة وسطى والشفخانة قصاد النقطة 
تجينا تجينا تجيناوما اتيقنا 
ناس انولدو وواحدين ماتو 
لما الريس ودوشتو فاتو 
فاتو العسكر وجو الاحزاب 
ونفس الحلم انجدد تانى 
نفس الوجع الراح تحتانى 
حتلناهو جمعنا رفاتو 
نفس اليافطة فى نفس الحتة 
الجابرية تحيى الشعب 
دايرين بوسطة ومدرسة وسطى 
والشفخانة بديل النقطة 
فينا اتكلم شيخ الحلة 
صنقع دنقر سلم وصلى 
وكانو كلاب الحلة يهووا 
وقال كلمتنا تكون فد واحدى 
شان ننقوى ما ننذلا 
شان مشهادنا وعدل الحلة نحن نفوز حاج البلة 
وزاد هوهيو كلوب الحلة 
وبعضنا عارض رد وفاوض 
شيخ الحلة القام حمسنا 
بلة الحمش الزول ما دلة 
اول فاهم وقبلو ولدنا 
وراح يحكمنا بى شرع الله 
هو هو هووا كلاب الحلة 
لما استغرب شيخ الحلة 
وانفرقنا على الجابرية 
انفرقنا ويوم الليلة انجمعنا عموم الحلة 
شيخ الحلة قرا القرآن 
صنوا كلاب الحلة وهووا 
وبلة اتقدم سم وصلى 
صنوا شوية وهو هو هووا 
وقام اتكلم وعند اتكلم كان ينقسم 
النسوان الجاى تتهامز 
الصبيان الجاى تتغامز 
وكان يتبسم وكانو كلاب الحلة يهووا 
شكر وشتم هو هو هووا 
حلل وحرم هو هو هووا 
هود سابنا وفات ودانا الآخرة وجابنا 
قاطعناهو وصوتوا انوطأ 
اصلاً واطى وتانى انوطأ 
دايرين بوسطة ومدرسة وسطى 
والشفخانة بديل النقطة 
التموين وزيادة الحصة 
كهربا موية وسوق منضبطة 
بلة اتبرع قال يبنيهن 
هو هو هوواكلابنا واستغربنا قبل بالمرة 
لامن نهتف ترسى كلابنا 
لامن ينضم بلة يهووا 
بلة انحمس وقال بسقينا 
وبى اذن الله يضوى الحلة 
هتف الشيخ وهتفنا وراهو 
لاتبديل لشرع الله هو هو هو 
لا ولاء لغير الله طاء طاء طاء 
عاش الفارس امل الحلة 
بلة الطاهر على حسب الله 
كبر وقام اتدلى 
ولسة كلاب الحلة بهووا وزاد هوهيون 
كبشا ضاع من مرحاتو وفاقع باع 
بله الطاهر على بلاع
****************
كان اول مرة نشوفو يومنا الشفنا اللاندكروزر
اللونا مخطط والبنوت الراسا مربط..التنبوبر
لورى مكوش اقمشة سكر حتى رفوفو
وعتًل تؤجر وامحى المنكر بى معروفو
بلة الطاهر على بلاع اكرمناهو اكرمنا ضيوفو
يشبه مرت الشيخ فى وشيو لولا الدقن الدشدش صوفو
بلة خبارك مابتشبهناوعامل زولنا؟
تانى نقول الزول برانا نغير قولنا
الا كبار الحلة بقولو.بلة دة هولنا
بلة دة اصلاً من ها الحلة
الا اتربى وقرأ فى الخارج ورافق جدو الفتح التركى
وسيرتو انقطعت فى المهدية
ومرة سمعنا استوطن برة وقام اتزوج من مصرية
جابت على..على جاب الطاهر..حتى الطاهر خلف بلة
جدو اشيطن اخير مالانا
وبلة انسركن وجا وبرانا
اقرب واحد لحاج بلة ..اقرب واحد شيخ الحلة
بلة الطاهر على حسب الله
اول مرة يصلى معانا قدمناهو وقام امانا
صوتو مرخرخ لمن يقرأ
يقرأ ويقطع زى البطرأ
لامن يركع جسمو متختخ
عند السجدة سجودو ممخمخ
شيخ الحلة يقول عن امرو
زول غرقان فى الدين من عمرو
ستة سنين قابض فى جمرو
ما فكاهو طريق الله صوتو ودر من كترة ذكرو
وجسمو التختخو شدة صبرو
قلنا حقيقة الزول بى عذرو
وفتنا قناعة ومانا قناعة
إلا الستة الصارو جماعة
قالو دة زول ترباتو مناعة
مابيشبهنا ورفعو وضاعة
زول زول دنيا ودنيا صياعة
قصة دقنو ودينو بضاعة
ونحن اصواتنا يا اما مضاعة
يا اما جهالة وناس متباعة
وفى الحالتين آمالنا مضاعة
وخرم بارم كونها بوسطة ومدرسة وسطى
والشفخانة وموية ونور
كونا يجينا دة ما منظور
وزيادة الحصة الزول زول سوق
زول من جدو يلف ويدور
وياالجابرية دة مطلب عادل كونو تطيبى تكاتبى وتقرى
ضوك يشلع ..دشك يرشع 
ونحن دفعنا ضرائب بدرى
ولسة بندفع لسع ..لسع
بس يا جماعة إنقضينا حياتنا تباعة
وصنيت رادى وقول فى الفاضى
خوفنا نقوم ما نلقى اراضى
ونحنا اساسنا وراسنا زراعة
والجابرية ان دايرة شفاعة
ما بشفعلها الا ضراعا
عبو ضراعكم يارجالة وخلو بصركم دغرى وسالم
عبو ضراعكم يارجالة 
شيخ الحلة اضّل وضلّ
واسالو برة وحاجة السرة
عن التيبان وحكاية الصرة
اللّم البلة وشيخ الحلة مع شرع الله!!!؟؟؟؟
والناس ديل العارضين برة
جرّبناهن كمين مرة
تاني نجرب شان ننضرّ
ويا الجابرية معاكي سلامة .. كان الفوقك ما فات مرة
كان كلماتن ناشف ريقا .. وكانت مرة
إلا حقيقة .. غلبنا نطيقا .. وين في الصرمة وقل القدرة
سكتناهن بس ما صنّوا .. وقاطعناهن تاني المرة
وبلة طريق الناس وخيارا
فوزناهو وجانا زيارة
كرمنالو التور وعرضنا .. وخليناهن برة الدارة
دايرين بوسطة ومدرسة وسطى
موية وكهربا والشفخانة .. زيادة الحصة وسوق منضبطة
وصدوا كلاب الحلة يهووا .. ينضم بلة يهووا معاهو
نهتف نحنا يزيد هوهيوا
مافي شهر جاتنا الخرسانة .. جان السيخ .. الطوب .. الرملة
جا الأسمنتى شكارة شكارة
عديناهن ألف شكارة
كرمنالن خيراً جانا
وكل كلاب الحلة الهوّن .. طفشنالن بالجبخانة
وفي صنانة تدودي الزانة
انغالطنا كتير في بعضنا .. أولى المدرسة ؟ واللا البوسطة
أولى المدرسة والشفخانة .. الشفخانة محل النقطة
ونان النقطة .. نحنا أهالي .. وودنا صافي
بينا معزة جرائم مافي
وما بنحتاج لي شرطة ونقطة
تحصل علة .. في شيخ الحلة وناس السلطة
نحنا الإيدنا بنت لي النقطة .. والجيرنا زبالة اطيانا
ناس السلطة إن دارو النقطة .. شي بُكان أرض الشفخانة
وما طالبانا خلاف زنزانة
مدرسة بوسطة
ستين طلبة وعشرين اوسطى .. شغالين ما ملو سخانة
مدرسة بوسطة .. وقلنا غُنانا
يا الجابرية .. الله أدانا
حاج البلة المبروك جانا
جاب المدرسة .. جاب البوسطة .. وبكرة يرجع للشفخانة
نصحى نصابح موية الدُّش .. نمسى نلاقي الضو عمانا
مدرسة بوسطة .. مدرسة بوسطة
وتاوق .. تاوق .. تاوق ..تاوق .. تخ
وفجأة تبين في السطح الخرطة .. وكب تنتصب الميضنة أخ
أخ من حظك يا الجابرية
سابع جامع بالجابرية
وصدوا كلاب الحلة يهووا .. أخ يا الناس الحالُن قطّ
هو .. هو .. هو .. هووووا
في البلدان الحظها فاجع
بق يا الصاح الماك متراجع
حرِّق دبش الدنيا الغلطة
بق وانفرق في الجابرية .. بق في ارحامنا في شافع نافع
ترفعوا امو في حيطة الجامع
يكتب يسقط دجل السلطة .. يسقط بلة وشيخنا التابع
وكشفناك وكشفنا الخطة ..
تحيا كلابك يا الجابرية .. يحيا ضراع الزيتُن طالع
غُلب يصارع مر الواقع
يحيا ترابك والطورية .. الجابرية تحيي الشارع
دايرين كهرباء دايرين موية .. دايرين سلطة وسوف منضبطة
دايرين هسة زيادة الحصة .. الشفخانة بديل النقطة
دايرين بوسطة ومدرسة وسطى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب ميدو على الاضافات الرائعة
ورحم الله الشاعر حميد واسكنه فسيح جناته
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*ما تقولي لي دخل البطون 
والفي البطون مابتمرق
يا خالتي شيليها الظنون
والله مابينكم فرق
ما زي بعض لوبي الجروف
والقايمة كلها فد عِرق
والكلمة من غير الحروف
قوليها لو كان تتنطق
خالتي المجنح ما بيطير
و اللاحقها ايدك بتلحق
عمر انت شفتيلك بعير
معقول محكّم وينطلق
طعم الدروس ما لي أنا
لي كل مسافر ومغترب
عاد واشريري علي الغريب 
الديمة دمعوا بينسكب
أنا دمعة 
تروي العليها وتمنحق
وانا شمعة تستطع في الدروب
والشمعة لازم تتحرق
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قصيدته للمريخ العظيم 

غالي يا سودانا غالي
وفوق العالي عالي
عندي مريخ واحلالي
في سماي دايماً قبالي
يهدي الضال في الليالي
من بهاك الكون يلالي
فيك يقين لي قلبي مالي
يا يمين دربي وشمالي
يوت بحبك وما ببالي
ياتو غيرك جوة بالي
اسرح ارتع يا غزالي
يا عجب قيزان رمالي
انت ياك عشقي المثالي
بهجتي وملهم خيالي
عندي مريخ واحلالي
عرضي عرضو 
ومالو مالو
مدرسة وفناً مثالي
انتصارات يوت توالي
ان سكتنا سكاتنا عالي
وان نضمنا نضمنا حالي
صوتنا صاقعة وما ببالي
ودة الجمال والنجمة غالي
عندي مريخ
عندي سودان
عندي تاريخ
اقرأ يا شيخ نحن حيران
لوحنا نسيخ عزمنا سيخ
ماهو تلتيخ
طوال انفاس وفراس
يستحقوا الدنيا يا ناس
يعني شنو
ان شالو كم كأس
وكأس يكوسن
عاد هو ما كأس
كان حرسنا عرينا حراس
كان رمينا هدافينا قناص
دي الطريقة الباص وراء الباص
في الحقيقة الكورة في الراس
زولنا لا جواط لو هجاص
لا هو برة الدارة هياص
علالي ساس اغلى ميراث
فعلاً السواي مو حداث
لا الدهب لا الفضة لا الماس
توزن العرقان بأخلاص
شان يزفوا آذان واجراس
سيرة للمريخ واعراس
دمت يا سودان حلو انفاس
وللعليكا حديد شديد بأس
بالعلم بالفن شغل الراس
مافي كأس موت 
كورة يا ناس


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*عـــيوشة

منبوشة .. منبوشة
نبشوها قبالك .. بت حالا زي حالك 
ذي كلمة مربوشه
عودها إنبعت حرقان .. زي شتلة معطوشة
عينيها رماشة .. أم لمبة فتاشة
من طاقة جاتا الريح
كتر البكا .. التجريح
خلاها دعموشة
تلوشة .. ولا ضفاف
خيم عليها جفاف
زي صرخة الغرقان فوق موجة بين فيضان
شعراتا منفوشة
وشفع مبارياها .. عيوشة .. عيوشة
الليل هديماتا .. وشمش الله برطوشة
تشرب من الشارع .. وتاكل من الكوشة
عيوشة .. عيوشة
وترقص لهن رقبة ، صقرية ، جابودي ، السامبا .. كاروشة
عيوشة .. جامايكا .. الهورس عيوشة .. اسلولي عيوشة
وعيوشة ما بترقص .. لكنها الدوشة
وتفلت من الشفع 
في الفلتة تترتع .. 
تدخل على بيتاً .. ستاتو منمدِّي .. ناساً بعرفوها 
لكن بعافوها
دايرين غسيل عدي .. شاكرين يا دقلوشة
ويدوها عيشايي بي دمعة مرشوشة
وتنملك الشارع .. خطواتا مربوشة
السوق مع الأطفال .. عيوشة .. عيوشة
الليل هديماتا .. وشمش الله برطوشة
تشرب من الشارع .. وتاكل من الكوشة
عيوشة .. عيوشة
على قدر ما كاست .. عينيها ما لاقت غير مطبقة وبصلة
المطبقة انهردت .. والبصلة مقروشة
ما قلنا مقشوشة
قشوها قبالك .. ديشك يا عيوشة
يا الحاضر الغايب .. في الدنيا ما جايب خبر المدينة الكان
على رغم ما فيها من فاقة من حرمان
مرات اياديها تعطف على الإنسان
بي فكة في قروشا
بي كلمةً طيبة .. بي فضلة في مطعم او برتكانايتاً ضرباني في كوشة
والليلة بانت زي .. بيتاً في آخر الحي .. ناساتو منبوشة
يا جرحنا الهايم .. طول النهار حايم
يلبد إذا ما شاف صحبانو مكشوشة
يضحك إذا الكومر .. قبل على كوبر
ولا المديرية .. ينمطق الفرحة .. بس فرحة مغشوشة
إن تنجا من كشة .. دردير وتلتيلة .. 
كيف تنجا من جوعة .. من بردها وليلا
عزت برنداتا واوكارها مطروشة
بيت الله قافلنو
مستشفى غافرنو .. ساحاتو مرشوشة
كم يوم يعز النوم
رغماً عن المشموم .. والدوخة والدوشة
دي مدينة ما هيلك 
مافي البيشبهلك .. ما في البناديلك
لافي البخاويلك
غير ناس أحاويلن قطعن أحاويلك
أصحابك الساعتك لا بد يعاينولك ..
صمتاً يجيبولك
باكر تلاقيهن .. في وجبة فوق كوشة
جنب مجرى يحكولك
ودونا لي ضابط .. كالعادة وانكفرن قال وين أوديهن
والعندي ما قادر بالموية أكفيهن
والعسكر أدونا
سوطين وفكونا
كالعادة يا اخونا .. حيكومة مربوشة
دايرين شغل .. مافيش
غير نغسل العربات غير نضرب الاورنيش
عتالة .. جرسونات .. شغلاً ما يوكل عيش
وبالحالة دي الكشة
بلدية والبوليس ... مرات يجيك الديش
ما يقبضوا الباعوض .. ما يقبضوا الضبان .. والما بدور فتيش
الارزقي السمسار .. إشمعنى نحنا وليش
إحنا الحرامين ولا البدسو العيش
الزول يخاف يكفر .. يرجع يقول معليش
شقيش نقع شقيش .. حتى السجن مافيش
مافيش يا عيوشة
من تكبري آهة وآه
وآدم بدور حواه
الطيرة بي عشوشة
الفارة بي جحارة .. الكل بي مأواه
وهنا في إبن آدم تاه
ملجاه أرض الله 
لا أوضة لا حوشة
يا أبونا يا الأسود
يا أمنا القرقد
يا داجي وين نرقد
جاك المحل قاسيت .. لامن هجرت البيت
فض المطر صديت .. 
أو صددوك غصب
دارك لقيتا حرب
كرت عليك فريت .. كان مافي غير تنفد
بي لونك الأسود .. بي شعرك القرقد
وبي فالك الشامخ زي تاج أبو الهدهد
لامن يطير في الجو .. من ها المدن ينفد
حاشاك من عيب تب
لي شينة ما ختيت .. دغري وعراض إيديك
بس كفها إتعود في الأرض يرمي الحب
ما قنبلة وديناميت
جيت المدن لاقيت
من سيدا ما لاقيت
تحرس عماراتو .. علشان تمسي تبيت
ويتربو زي ما ربيت
كم للعرق شديت
زوغت أمن .. كريت
جاملت جاراتو
وأو تتم ترحل لي سيد خلاف السيد
يتغيروا الأسياد .. لكنو نفس القيد
نفس الربط ذاتو
يا ماشي دون راس خيت
وين كنت لما الناس إنقسموا الواطة
في مدن تجز الراس كان زولو ما طاطا
كت مافي ولا أبيت .. واصبحت مقطوع راس
زي ديل كتير من ناس لا أوضة لا ضل بيت
وفتحنا لاقيناك .. أول ما شالنا الحيل
بالراحة في ذات ليل
يا أبونا خليناك .. خففنا ليك الشيل
تقلت بنا الخرتوم
وفرنا لقمة عيش .. موية ومحل للنوم
سامحنا .. عافينا .. يا أصلنا الحنّان
غيرنا اسامينا شان نحيا باطمئنان
دينق إنقلب عثمان .. هاشم بدل دلدوم
من وين ؟؟
من ام درمان وناس بيتنا منوفين
بس لكنة الرطّان تفضحنا .. بعض الحين
وإن كنا يوم في يوم ماشين بننعوّد على لهجة الخرتوم
في ولاد عرب بالكوم
طالعين سوا ونازلين .. يفرقنا إلا النوم
ما الحالة من بعضا .. مطروش ومطروشة
وأكوان وقد قابل .. في كوشة عيوشة
يا التحكي دون تبكي .. وفي وشو بتعاين
شوف فيهو شن باين .. غير دمعة مقشوشة
قشوها ناس أخوان .. أكوان وعيوشة
بي صبر كم طول 
على حال حا يتحول
قصر الزمان يا زول ولا الزمن طوّل
لا بد يتحول
ما فيهو من آلام .. في يوم من الأيام لي دنيا مفروشة
بالعافيي والطعام لي كل فم .. ما دام في غلابة بي ديوشا
وبجاي و بغادي قلة وكتر بوشة
تخمت حكام مندلدلة كروشة
فاوة وتفل لاقّي
ونار الغضب باقّي
تالاها محموشة
جرفت لبقة الليل وانطنبجت دينك لا عينا بي شموشة
الحال حا يتحول .. قصر الزمان يا زول ولا الزمن طول
لابد من فوقة .. ومن تنتهي الدوشة
قولاً قبل قلنا .. وكتين نصر نحيا مافي البكتلنا
قولك يا عيوشة .. يا اب نفس طماعة غاشاك ومغشوشة
الدنيا دنيانا 
زرع إيدنا نديانا .. لا صيص لا كدموشة
وماك ماشي جيت غاشي .. ليك خيرها ينسبّل
لا كُتّي شحّادة .. نديك وتتوكل
لا جيتنا دنّاعة .. نمسح لك الجردل
أخرت للساعة وتلبت في حوشة
في حزك المنجل وشوالة مخموشة
ناسي انو مزروبة .. 
بي شوق حبايبنا وحارساها كلوبة
وكلوبة بات ووبة .. ويات لوبة بتحوشة
يا النفسو ماهية
شن جبهة متكية
بي عمة كاكية .. وطاقية طربوشة
جنب جبهة دغرية .. العمة مكوية .. فوق راسها ملوية
ترقش بياض نية .. وبالهيبة منقوشة
زي وشم فوق أكوان .. شلخاً في عيوشة
يا جرحنا الطوّل
جاييك زمن طيب .. خيراتو ليك أول
صدقني يا طيب .. يا أرض يا جدول
كارتنو بي معول
والليلي تتجول .. عينيك مدهوشة
من كنت تتسول .. في مدينة ما هيلك ومن كوشة لي كوشة



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*يا متخبية خلف وضوحكمحمد الحسن ســالم حميديا متخبية ...خلف وضوحكأمرقي داخُل ..تلقي الغيم الطاشإتلقطلمّه وربَّط ..ربَّط ونقّطنقّط ورشّىالغبن إتفشّىالقابض طينكوطاب في دوحك... ... ...يصحى الشجر اليابسأخضريضحى الأخضرزائد وأنضريرجع طيراًغِصب إتهجروشوش ..عشعش ..وعمَّر روحك .... ... ...يترى الحلمالفينا إتحجّروندرأ نزوحكتالا المدن ..المصّت دمِّكودسَّت فوحكقسّت همِّكوقصَّت موحك ..... ... ...يا متخبية ...وأنا مفضوحكرنّة فرحك ..صنّة ترحك ..وين ما أقبِّلياني بروحكأي مرتكب الصاحونصوحك ..... ... ...كَجَر الصمتِوكت داهمنيكنت متلبِّس ...بي غنواتاً ليكإتكرمنمن سر بوحكللأطفالبالزمن الجاييالزمن الطيِّبزمن الخيرالجالبة فتوحكيقفل حرباً ..باحتة جروحكوطوفان جدباًمحّن نوحك ..... ... ...كبّر طفلكونشّن حجروقام الصمتِ وكجرو ..إنكجروا ..؟إنعدِّيتي ..وشبّت أزمة... ...بين فرقاتالضو والعتمةشقَّ نسيملي عِرْق الكتمةخالَ النخلالعاول طوّلقال وإستشهدبي عمَنَوَّل :-"المنحوس ..هجّر تربالكوالمجروس ...يا الردم الجدولودكَّ أطفالكتحت الردمة... ... ...وقامت طلقة ..تجاه النسمة ..الساكنة النخلالعالي الأسمى ..حاض الطير الحامل ..هجمةطرح الغيم الشايل ..صدمةداخ النحل العامل ..صُرمة... ... ...رجمة ورجمةفي حلقَ الليلإنشرقت نجمةرقد النيل هبّودبالوجمةنفدت شيمةبقدرة قادرطارت غيمةوصارت باكرباكر رحمةمدّتوندّتوشدّتخيل الحيلبالبسمةنخل الغبشالدغش إتلمَّاالأبنوس الجاسريمّة ....؟هبَّ تبلديتحدي وهمّةوبحر المالحكبّر وسمَّا"الأديانفي القلبيا أمّةوالإنسانفي الدربِأهمَّ"... ... ... ...البلد إتحولبي مسموحكناس بتكاتللأجل سفوحكما يسقيهنغير فد جدولجدولخيرو الخاوينضوحكلا أشواكتحميك تتجوّللا أسلاكتنصلبط سوحك... ... ... ... ...يا ممتليةكجوفي فجيعةوآخرك أوّلأو معتليةكطمي الشوقالقلب الماحلراحل طوّلزي دعواتالناس الظُلَّملمّا عليها الغولإنغوّل... ... ...حلمي مدردحدخري فقارىإرثو ...ضكارةجسارةبصارةبإيد كرّاسووبي إيد فأسولو لا إحساسوبعزّة ناسوكان تكَى راسوزمان وإتسوّلزولاً طبعويفجِّر نبعوبدّع زرعووماسك الأول... ... ...سوَّى حضارةوشرَّف لوحكشرحو ..شروحكمسحو ..مسوحكيفقد عطفكويأبى ينوحكغامل يومراح ترجعي فيهوومجد بنيهو يلاقيصروحك... ... ...جهراً ترجعيياوضّاحةيا مرفوع للقوّةصمودكصبر الناساليوت كدّاحةلنضرة عودك... ... ...المارقينالذمّة هجائرالساكتينفوق رأيوبصائرمطر الحقبالحيل سحّاحةناراً بقلليل صحّاحةشالت وجع الحالفي أصفاحهوتنزف شانما تبرى جروحكوتعبك راحة... ... ...شدِّي النيل الأبيضفرسكوفيض الأزرقفينا جموحكمقداف فألكومرسى طموحكالإنسان اليسمعبالكيعرف مالكيفتح خِزَنوو يستر حالكيلفح إجنوويقلع نالكيكتل حزنوويروي قموحكرافع رسنووراتعة أمبوحك... ... ...تنمسيبوهديراً طيِّبوتصحيخرير الفجرصبوحك... ... ...عشتي آواضحةوراء مخباكيويا متخبيةخلف وضوحكعشتي أصيلةكأرضك ونيلهومرتع واحدلألفِ قبيلة... ... ...يا ال لبنايتِك ..من غنمايتِكيوم ما إنطفت النارفي لدايتِكغيَّر زيركولاّ ملوحك... ... ...قدمك قاشرقطع الفاشرسمسم باكرباهي مسوحك... ... ...سترة بدنكقطنة وطنكطينك سكنكنبضك مكنكعرفك فطَنكتبري جروحكيا الطوفانكصدراً ماهلوشرف العزّةالأحمرنوحكمن دعتاية الزمنالكافرينصر دينكوتسلم روحك... ... ...تسلمي واضحةوراء مخباكيأو متخبيةخلفِ وضوحك ؟
*

----------


## سامرين

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واسكنه فسيح جنانك يالله.
*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*أرفع راسك

زلزل أسرك

أصلك شعباً صعباً كسرك

وحد بأسك

انت المجد مقاسو مقاسك

والقهروك زوالم شمسك

كل الأيدي وكت تتماسك

تكتب نصرك

تهزم ليلك وظلمة حبسك

حرر نفسك بي إيديك

عندك زودك وحمرة عينك

ودخري الحوبة شبابك زينك

علي هتافك

أدي شراع الهنا مجدافك

خلي الخوف يخشاك ويخافك

ويبقى رماد البينو وبينك

كل الدنيا بتسأل عنك

يا مبدع ثوراتك وينك؟

انت الزيّك ما بتذل

كم من ظالم ظلمك وولى

أنا متفائل بيك وبحلم

بل متأكد ما بتتخلى

ما بتتفرج تفضل ساكت

وحفنة تقبقب في خلق الله

أنا متفائل بيك وعارف

إنك يوماُ ما بتتخلى

تبقى حديث العالم كلو

إذاعة .. إذاعة …. جريدة ..جريدة

مجلة مجلة

يملا الشاشة ثباتك

وضو عافيتك

وعلمك وقلمك وجلابيتك

وقدلة ولدك وجدلة بتك

ونيلاً قلدك جنب طابيتك

ما من بيتك يا الحبيتك

كل من ظلمك ولا تربيتك

قدرتك إنت وإمكانيتك

شامخ تبني ديمقراطيتك

وعزة بلدك ورفعة شانك

يا متعدد وواحد ابداً

تحيا العشرة البين أديانك

وسلم حقيقي يزيدك عددا

ويبقى عنان السما عنوانك


*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*بطـــــاقة شخصية 
 يتغنى بها الفنان الأسمر / محمد منير 


الاسم بالكامل 

إنسان

الشعب الطيب والدىّ

الشعب حبيبى وشريانى

أدانى بطاقة شخصيّه

من غيرو الدنيا وقبالو

قدامى جزائر وهميّه

لا لون..

لا طعم

ولا ريحه

وايام مطفيّه مصابيحها

زي نجمه بعيده ومنسيّه

المهنه:

بناضل وبتعلم..

تلميذ فى مدرسة الشعبِ

المدرسة..

فاتحه على الشارع

والشارع فاتح فى القلبِ

والقلب..

مساكن شعبيّه

ودينى محل ما تودينى

شرّد اخواتى واخوانى

فتش أصحابى وجيرانى

خلينى فى سجنك...

وانسانى

في سجنك جُوّه زنازينك

أرمينى وكتّف ايدىّ

من أجل الشعب السودانى

وعشان أطفالنا الجايين..

والطالع ماشى الورديّه

وحياه الشعب السودانى

فى وش المدفع

تلقانى

قدام السونكى

حتلقانى

وانا بهتف تحت السكين

الثوره طريقى وايامى

معدوده

وتحيا الحرّيه
*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*بعد اذن الاداره واسف على الخطأ
 ما عارف محجوب شريف نط لى فى راسى مالو فى هذه اللحظه ربما لزوم ما يلزم
نعتذر مره اخرى 
*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*مناقيش العدالة لحميــــــــــــد

مني متعشم طلوعك ..
كلي مستنيك تعودي ..
ويغسل الساحات رجوعك
في حشي أحراش الليالي
منتظر بقة شموعك
تشتلي الضو في الضهابة ..
ترخي للجايعين ضروعك
يرجع الطير المهاجر ..
يملأ في الفجاج ربوعك
***
في كلام الناس بفتش ..
بين عوينات المدارس
في صدي آذان المساجد ..
ورنة أجراس الكنائس
في اندهاشات العذاري ..
في ارتعاشات الموامس
في بحر فرحان يبشر ..
موجو لي جيه النوارس
الرواويس طمبروك ..
وهزّ بيك في الدارة فارس
***
بين سكات القرية أفتش
بين هضاريب المدائن
يا نسيماتا تكربت ..
شايلة أشواق الجناين
لي جديول الحلقو ناشف ..
أو عرق تربال يكادن
في وش الأفراح بفتش ..
بين قفا اللحظات أعاين
بين سواقير الفقاري ..
الجاية من تالا المدافن
مرة طال الليل علي ..
ووصلت الآهات مداها
وقلت لي النجمات موجايي ؟؟؟ ..
قالت الأيام تراها
يا ضيا القمرا القبالي ..
شوكة الظلم الخيالي
عسمت فوقنا الليالي
خبي في سراعك تعالي
يا مناقيش العدالة
بتنا فوق الصبر عالة
يا تعاويزنا وعزانا ..
خلي نور الفرحة يطفر
من عوينات الحزاني
صخرة الأحزان تقيلة ..
وإحنا ما بنملك سوانا
قولي هيلا هوب معانا ..
من علي الشارع نشيلا
سكة العمر الطويلة ..
ترتي في الجايين ورانا
صرنا ذي رحالة عنك ..
فتش الكون تبني لبني
وراح سأل طيانة تبني ..
وقالوا جاية
بالعوينات البقو من بدري
شايلات القراية
في تلوت الليل تبوغ ..
سارقة للدنيا السقاية
ولما تورد ..بنسلينا
الجردقة .. القرض .. المحاية
جاية من ضهر المسافة ..
البين بناء الطين والسرايا
طالما في الدنيا ناساً ..
فاتو للجايين فداية
وناس علي جلانا تكتب بالثبات ..
والنيل دواية
جاية .. جاية
دفة التاريخ في ايدا ..
دم عروق اما بتنده
راجية نص الليل وحيدا
بيتت في القلة مويتو ….
وزادو في المعلاق عصيدة
جاها في جواب يسلِّم …
للبلد دانى وبعيدا
يمة يا نفس الوصية …
الكل ما شرقت نعيدا
يانا يا شخب القضية …
الصافي في قدح القصيدة
مانا قنعانين تملى ….
مانا قنعانين تملي ..
من دواية الصبر نكتب
فينا والإصرار يملي
تنعدم موية وضونا ..
بيها نتيمم نصلي
الزمن ينقض وضونا ..
تاني نتوضأ ونصلي
ونمشي فوق دربك نباصر ..
في الزمان والشوك نحاصر
بي شعاع بكرة المسافة ..
وسطوة الليل والعساكر ؟؟
تنهزم ريح العوارض ..
والمواريث التعوقك
ومن شقايا الحال تبقي ..
وتقدح التاريخ بروقك
وكلما مرقت غبينة ..
تمشي لي داخل عروقك

*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*عـــروس الطيــــن لحميـــــــــد


بيني وبين النهر ضحايا وكمّين قتلة ونصّابين
وقدر الغيم اللمّا سمايا .... شالوا الريح وبي حُمرة عين
حبل البئر ودلوها منتّف ... وحارسنها دابيين
ريقي دقيق والخطوِ مكتّف ما بين كهنة وربّاطين
وانا ناذرلك كان أسقيك وترجعي طيبة عروس الطين
ويرجع عصب العشم الفيك ... وزي ما كان من قبل سنين
يا ترقوة الحلم الزانك ما أقواك على السكّين
لما غِشَاكِ الصيف الحارق حتحتيهو الصفق الأصفرْ
والنوّار اليا دوب مارِق علمتيهو تمام ينضرضرْ
فرعك عز الزمن الزانق عاهد ليفك وابى من يكبْر
عشان ما يبقى حُراب ومشانق واللاّ مطارق في ايد العسكرْ
وشان الساق الناجرو الخالق ساترو لحاهو يفضل أخضرْ
روّضتيها جذورك ترحل تالا الموية التحت الأرضْ
وفوق الزمن الريحي الأمحل كيف تتشايل وتسند بعضْ
ما كان عرضِك الا الطُّول .. لا كان طولِك غير العرضْ
وين بالساهلة يفرِّط زولِك واللاّ يفوت المال والعِرْضْ
قال طيراً نفد بي حِنّو ... لى جملة عَقابو يغنوا :
يا أكباد الرفاق لا تئنو
طرِّقوا لى المناقير سِنّو
شن طعم العرق والدم واحنا عوجنا ما عدلنو
هِبّن آ طيور من جم .... رخمتين فوق صقر كتلنو
حلماً زانو ليك كابوس ... وراجنبو الليالي يصِنّو
والوعد المشتت روس ..... وكاويق شن بترجن منو
وما بتنغشّن ... حاشا وحاشا
وما بتنكسرن أي والله وما بتنزلّن لي حباية ودود معقود في شبك الباشا
وكم هبّرتن شركو وطِرتَن لي قندولكِن في الحواشة
وقلتِن شارق فجراً حارق وكل الوخم الزيف يتلاشى
تنفض طيبة غبارا العالق وتقبض نسمة خير ودعاشة
وبيني وبين النهر ضحايا وكمين قتلة ونصابين
وكل الغيم اللمّا سمايا .. شالو الريح وبي حمرة عين

*

----------


## معتز المكى

*حميد يا كمّين بشر
صحى الموت سلام ... ما يغشاك شر
صحى الموت سلام ... ما يغشاك شر
صحى الموت سلام ... ما يغشاك شر
*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*اللهم اسكنه فسيح جناته مع الصديقين والشهداء وحسن اولائك رفيقا ..
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ..
*

----------


## معتزtawtaw

*باسم السلام نبدا
 راحة غناوينا
 على خاطرو تتمدا
 ساحة حكاوينا
 ... ...
 ونتغنى بالأطفال 
 يا هم تقاوينا
 من قاموا فينا رجال
 يات ريح تقاوينا
 ... ...
 بنغني من عتّال 
 داخل على المينا
 يرفع بدل شوّال
 إيدو ويحيينا
 ماهو الونش شغّال 
 صنعة أيادينا
 ... ...
 يا دربنا الوصّال 
 أصبحنا وأمسينا
 بي روعة العمال
 زراع بوادينا
 علماء ورجال أعمال
 وطنية تغنينا
 عن محرقة رأسمال
 وجندينا يحمينا
 ... ...
 خل المراية قبال
 بنوت غناوبنا
 وكل البيكدح شال
 في البيت رفع طينة
 ... ...
 أصبحنا بالآمال
 والجايي ينسينا 
 ليل الجراح الطال 
 ظلمة مآسينا
 سبناها شلنا الفأل
 شلنا السمح جينا
 ... ...
 وباسم السلام نبدا
 ونختم حكاوينا
 وطول الزمن تندى
 وتخضر غناوي .
 حميد.. (ممكن تكون راحل مقيم
 ماخايله فوقك بس خلاس
 يمكن تكون المقيم الراحل يمكن ده بس
 لكن كيف )
 اقعد محل طابلك غنا
 يخشاك الشر وجع المخاليق التبحلق
 في الظلم
 يغشاك سلام ...يغشاك سلام... يغشاك سلام.
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*رحمة الله تغشاك ياحميد

*

----------

